# Need a truck, which to buy?



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

My son totaled my beater truck yesterday, so I'm in the market for a replacement. I'm looking for a truck big enough to haul my heavy boat (F-150), 4x4, extended cab or 4 doors, shell, auto tranny, gas engine. I only use it when fishing/hunting; otherwise my kids drive it to school.

I'm considering a Ford F-150, Chevy, Dodge, and Toyota Tundra in a 2000 to a 2004 or so. Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## winghunter19 (Sep 14, 2007)

If I was looking for a truck between those years I would would be looking at the Chevy or Dodge(If it has the Hemi). I've had buddies that had both the Fords and Toyota in the the early 2000's and they werent very impressed with the power in both and the reliability in the Ford. Some of the Chevy 1500 have the 6.0L in them which will pull your boat better than all of them but it is also not as good on fuel mileage, but the 5.3L in the Chevy is also a great motor and will pull your boat fine. I have owned a 5.3L Chevy and a Dodge Hemi and loved both of them. But it also depends on how the previous owner took care of them. Hopefully others write on this thread also so you can hear different opinions.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Love the 5.3 vortec engine, pulls great. I would have to agree with winghunter19 Chevy or Dodge if you are going half ton. Although I have seen quite a few of the dodges with bad tranny's. If you can I would look at 3/4 tons just abit more sturdy for pulling.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't pull enough to warrant a bigger truck. I don't need to pull my boat 80 mph up Parleys. I'd rather go a little slower and save fuel the other 98% of the time. My Ford had a 5.8 in it and the fuel economy sucked.

How's the ride in the Dodge? I know the Chevy has a great ride, but I hear the Dodge rides rough.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

How big of a boat are you towing? Many people balk at it, but the Chevy 4.8L sips gas and would do ok with towing. It's got more HP than the 96-98 vortec 5.7L. Here at the dealership I work at we've got a couple ext cabs with 4.8L's in them.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> How big of a boat are you towing? Many people balk at it, but the Chevy 4.8L sips gas and would do ok with towing. It's got more HP than the 96-98 vortec 5.7L. Here at the dealership I work at we've got a couple ext cabs with 4.8L's in them.


It's a 20' Lund. What are the mileage diffs between the 4.8 and the 5.7? And where do you work?


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I work at the GMC dealership in Roosevelt. Not sure on mileage differences on them. I've just been told by a few guys that have run everything from a 4.8 to the 5.3 and 5.7 and even the 6.0 and they say the 4.8 is a pretty good motor if you're not really pulling a whole lot all the time. I'd get one if I could afford it


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

Nobody is harder on trucks than I am...and I drive close to 60k miles each year. No truck lasts and holds up better than the Fords. I put 180k miles on a new F-150 in 3 years and it still kept going...and they bang around the mountain roads without coming apart. I pulled a medium sized work trailer and my heavy camp trailer with it without any trouble. Of course I couldn't accelerate up Parley's like you can in a diesel.

I know too many people and friends that get a Chev or Dodge 1/2 ton and then go back to the F-150.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

FishNaked said:


> I know too many people and* friends* that get a Chev or Dodge 1/2 ton and then go back to the *F-150*.


Friends should never let friends drive Fords... :|


----------

